# Idaho Moms For Marijuanas New Years Smokeout



## burnin1 (Dec 29, 2015)

From theweedblog.com

Idaho Moms For Marijuanas New Years Smokeout







Posted by Johnny Green

On January 1st, 2016, at 4pm, we will gather on the Idaho State Capitol steps and peacefully assemble to celebrate the New Year by using our constitutionally protected voices to demand reform of Idahos outdated marijuana laws.

This will be an act of civil disobedience, and we will light up at 4:20pm in protest of Idahos current policies, asking the question once againWHO ARE WE HURTING?

Please bring a protest sign demanding reform of Marijuana Laws in Idaho! And BYOB (Bring Your Own Bud)

As always, this is an opportunity to sign New Approach Idahos Medical Marijuana Petition. www.LegalizeIdaho.com

Participation in acts of civil disobedience are not required to attend.

As with all events, all families are welcome. However, for safety concerns (regarding police & Child Protective Services, not the marijuana), we suggest that you leave your minor children at home.

**Dress Warmly & Dont Forget Your Gloves!

Facebook Event  
https://www.facebook.com/events/1636712119949631/1659840417636801/
www.momsformarijuana.org

www.facebook.com/idmoms4mj






http://www.theweedblog.com/idaho-moms-for-marijuanas-new-years-smokeout/


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 2, 2016)

From idahostatesman.com

Marijuana protest at Capitol in Boise ends peacefully 
'





Serra Frank, who uses the drug for medical reasons, founded a group to support legalization

She planned to smoke pot in public as a protest, but officers stopped her before she lit up

Read more here: http://www.idahostatesman.com/news/local/community/boise/article52700115.html#storylink=cpy​ 





Marijuana supporter Serra Frank, director of the Mom Squad at Moms for Marijuana International, is approached on the steps of the Idaho State Capitol on Jan. 1 after letting police officers know she was in possession of marijuana. Frank had just spoken to a small group of people interested in changing Idahos marijuana laws. 

By Audrey Dutton
[email protected] 

Serra Frank cried on the steps of the Capitol building in Downtown Boise Friday as she explained her reasons for supporting the legalization of marijuana. But she didnt go to jail.

Marijuana gave my children their mom back, she said. I used to be in bed all the time. I was 100 pounds heavier, I couldnt move.

Frank has interstitial cystitis, a painful bladder condition. She said shes been prescribed a laundry list of opioids to deal with the pain but prefers marijuana. Treatments for the underlying condition include a number of medications and therapies.

Frank chose to stay in Idaho and fight for legalization of medical marijuana. She said her stepdaughter and the girls father moved to California, where medical marijuana is legal, because the family wanted to try cannabis-based treatments for MRSA  antibiotic-resistant staph infection  which the girl had developed.

Frank, who founded Moms for Marijuana International, planned to smoke a joint at the Capitol at 4:20 p.m. on New Years Day as an act of civil disobedience. She had been arrested earlier in the week for marijuana possession, possession of paraphernalia and resisting/obstructing officers. She is scheduled to appear in court on those misdemeanor charges on Jan. 19, according to the Ada County Sheriffs Office.

Despite already facing charges, she told supporters and the media in front of the Statehouse Friday that she wanted to go through with publicly breaking what she believes are unjust laws.

This isnt just about a drug. This isnt just about getting high. This is about liberty, this is about freedom, this about  medicine, yes  but its about more than that, even, she said. Its about an 80-year long prohibition that has been a toxic mess against our society.

Frank corresponded with an Idaho State Police officer before the protest, in hopes of keeping the event peaceful, she told the Statesman. She again talked with police before making a speech in which she laid out pro-legalization arguments.

We are not here to cause problems with the police, she said. Their job is to enforce the laws. If we dont want them to enforce those laws, then we need to change those laws.

She then pulled out a bag that contained marijuana, but police stopped her before she lit up. An officer asked Frank to give him the bag, and Frank complied while saying she was disappointed that she could not finish the protest by smoking.







Officers then escorted her into the Capitol building to issue a citation. Frank was cited with possession of marijuana and possession of paraphernalia, then released.

We were just there to ensure that the laws are enforced as theyre written, said Idaho State Police spokeswoman Teresa Baker.

Frank was cooperative, and that was the only person who was cited, Baker said.

The crowd of at least 20 people slowly dispersed as some protesters shouted opposition to laws against marijuana and questioned why about a dozen police officers were at the event. No one at the event appeared to openly use marijuana.

Read more here: http://www.idahostatesman.com/news/local/community/boise/article52700115.html#storylink=cpy​


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 3, 2016)

And there I was in Denver when this happened.  I am sorry to have missed it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2016)

You shoulda been there ms goddess. sounds like


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have participated in demonstrations here in California and it has the feel of a Vietnam war protest from the 60's only with older people.  I never lit up during one and if I did it is only a 100.00 ticket. 

I tip my hat to you HempGoddess or anyone that would try to light up on the steps of the State Capitol building in IDAHO!

What...  GUTS!!


----------

